
5 Tips for System Design Interviews - chynkm
https://youtu.be/CtmBGH8MkX4
======
chynkm
Gaurav Sen's
series([https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMCXHnjXnTnvo6alSjVkg...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMCXHnjXnTnvo6alSjVkgxV-
VH6EPyvoX)) explains key areas in System design.

